# Is Your GSD More Alert At Night?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Are your dogs more alert when it's dark outside, even if they are in the house?


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Yes I think*

Our girls will make regular "patrols" through the house and spend more time looking out the windows at night. When I am in the shop, as it gets dark, one girl will always be sitting in the open bay looking out and the other will either be out on patrol or laying under my work area.

Now, I will qualify this by saying that it could be I am just not paying as close attention during the day.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes, I find that Bear is definitely more on guard when it is dark outside, but only when he is outside.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

no. my dog is either sleeping with us on our bed or he's on
his bed that's in our bedroom or on the floor near the bed.
if i hear something strange at night i go and check it out
and i come back and let mt GF and Loki know everything
is safe.



Gharrissc said:


> Are your dogs more alert when it's dark outside, even if they are in the house?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No, not really.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes. Robyn checks things out a couple times at night and when she is sleeping or laying down she is always watching the door. Midnite sleeps less at night, everytime I've checked on him he is also watching the door and window area. I feel very safe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The only behavioral change at night is their level of reactivity to unknown sounds or visitors at night. I suspect the dogs play off our reactions when someone knocks on the door late at night. 

We have horses on our property. At night they are in the barn. You can hear them knocking around all night. The dogs totally ignore those sounds. But you get a cat fight going and all the dogs go crazy.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It seems that it's true for us, although it could be that during the day it's pretty noisy but at night it's completely quiet, so any little noise is a bigger deal.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty hears the deer farting in the woods

He settles down at night very well. However, when we got new neighbors who are more active at night coming and going he was more alert and trying to look out the windows or wanting to go outside & watch them. After a few weeks he got use to hearing them and that became normal.

Because it's quiet he obviously hears more. He busted my daughter sneaking the cordless phone into her bedroom to talk at 1am. lol


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Cruz sleeps like a bag-o-rocks. When he's out, he's out. But we also work him pretty hard right before bed. So he's plenty wore out. He's also only 7 months and just comming into his own. I'm sure this heavy sleeping will change once he matures.


----------



## skier16 (Feb 21, 2013)

mine is normally asleep by 8 lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes , Dexter barks alot more at night. he hardly ever barks in the daytime but at night when the possums and squirrels come out hes constantly running out to the yard and barking. We close off the doggie door, but he still barks. I put him in his crate but he whines. He also goes to each bedroom and licks everyone in the face through out the night. Come 3 am hes exhausted and falls alseep. i wish I could get him to settle down more at night. i think hes been like this since my daughter has more classes in the day time and hes at home sleeping. Weve tried walking him in the trails for an hour, still does the night time thing and not good on his joints as he was sore the next day. 

Think im going to start hiding sleeping pills in his dinner :crazy:


----------

